# Seasoning the Masterbuilt



## low'n'slow (Apr 12, 2007)

Before anyone accuses me of being lazy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, I did search the forums but found a bunch of different opinions about seasoning a smoker before first use. I seem to recall reading a post or thread specifically about seasoning this unit but can't find it now, and Illini alluded to it in another thread, so... does anyone have any advice on how to season the Masterbuilt before first use? I'm hoping to use mine this weekend for the first time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 13, 2007)

Low n Slow -

I don't have the masterbuilt but the Smoke Vault I just ordered looks alot like it and according to the manual (you can usually download them Free)


_To season your smoker, simply use it as you normally would; only do not cook any food. You will need to follow all of the operating procedures in the next few sections of this manual.

Using your desired flavoring woods and marinades, burn your smoker at low temperature (around 175°F) for 45-60 minutes. Let the smoker cool, and clean out the used water and wood.

Once seasoning is complete, your smoker’s interior will have a durable, seasoned coating._

They must all be about the same. Hope this helps!


----------



## illini (Apr 13, 2007)

season the MES (centro) by putting a foil liner in the water pan this facilitates easy clean up and just a good habit to learn....pour in 1/2" water...run the smoker for 1 hour at 180-200*....then turn it up to 225-240* and add some wood chips (3 or 4 at a time) every 30 minutes for 2 more hours....have the top vent open and learn how many chips it takes to keep some blue smoke coming out....No big white smoke stuff, that will just creosote the inside (bad)

Now you can cook as you wish....just remeber to ease into the amount of chips or small chunks you use....it is easily overdone


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info, both of you - I appreciate it!

Illini: It's not necessary to spray the interior with vegetable oil? (I've read suggestions here to do that, with regard to seasoning smokers in general.)


----------



## illini (Apr 13, 2007)

Your liner inside is stainless steel....no spray or wipe down is the way to go...Those mild steel smokers need some oil for seasoning


----------

